# GrandWave 30 SHW with Adjustable Mag bY Hatteras Jacks



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mag was done by Ryan at Hatteras Jacks. Cosmetically a 8 ,mechanically 10 $140.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Still available?


----------

